# tuxonice, suspend, hibernate... HELP!

## flocchini

Sto cercando di effettuare il suspend to ram del mio pc. Leggendo in giro (era un pezzo che non mi interessavo piu' alla cosa) ho scoperto che ora c'e' un patchset apposta, chiamasi tuxonice, che dovrebbe gestire tutto. Emergo e configuro il suddetto kernel, il problema e' che non ho ben chiaro quello che ho fatto  :Laughing: 

Mi spiego: ho provato a ibernare con il comando "hibernate -f" e iberna, schiaccio il bottone e riparte (senza mouse per ora, ma e' un inizio) Pero' non ho capito se in realta' sto usando il suspend del kernel vanilla o quello di tuxonice, ho provato a cercare nella documentazione di tuxonice ma e' tutto fuorche' chiara (cosi' come quella credo superata sul wiki di gentoo che si riferisce ancora a suspend2-sources), oltre a dedicarsi al suspend to disk e non al suspend to ram che e' cio' che vorrei usare io

Insomma, x ora ho solo emerso tuxonice-sources (e relative dipendenze tipo hibernate scripts) e modificato /etc/hibernat/hibernate.conf dando priorita' al suspend to ram piuttosto che agli altri 2 metodi (commentati), qualcuno puo' farmi chiarezza tra i diversi metodi di sospensione? E magari una bella spiegazione di hibernate.conf che su tuxonice.net e' ridotto a 4 parole?

tnx  :Smile: 

----------

## ckx3009

forse non c'entra e non ti interessa come soluzione, ma io uso sys-power/suspend con gentoo-sources e funziona molto bene con il comando 

```
s2ram -f
```

il -f e' perche' secondo lui il mio pc non e' direttamente supportato, quindi non va in suspend se non gli do il "force".

cmq facile facile, credo basti abilitare i moduli nel kernel e emergere quel pacchetto.

----------

## oRDeX

Io anche uso tuxonice-sources, tutto funziona bene!

Il pacchetto sys-power/hibernate-script che appunto ti fornisce lo script hibernate, opera con l'interfaccia di tuxonice (certo perchè l'interfaccia in /sys ha proprio il nome tuxonice).

Quindi usando quello script è certo che tu stia usando TuxOnIce.

----------

## flocchini

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi usando quello script è certo che tu stia usando TuxOnIce.

 

perfetto, fuori uno  :Smile: 

ora, avete in giro un howto un po' piu' estensivo delle 4 righe su tuxonice.net? ad esempio mi piacerebbe poter eseguire script prima del suspend per seccare i servizi che danno noia alla sospensioe e riprenderli al wakeup... facilmente credo che per il mio problema con il mouse dovro' mettere le usb come modulo e fare unload/reload... strano pero', la tastiera non ha nessun probl   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GoraNz

ma che hardware hai? perche io ho un ibm lenovo r61..installando il tuxonice ho avuto problemi con i driver video e ho dovuto accantonarlo come programma..successivamente ho abilitato i giusti moduli nel kernel (video, supporti per suspend con specifica della partizione dove sospendere ecc), ho abilitato il supporto per gli ibm thinkpad e installato il client X per il power control. ora tutto funziona a meraviglia. se hai un pc che è supportato nel kernel non ci vuole nulla abiliti i moduli giusti e non serve nemmeno il tuxonice.  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Secondo me ti conviene leggere i file di configurazione che sono supercommentati (Sono tutti in /etc/hibernate)!

Si trova facilmente anche la feature di cui parli tu

----------

## flocchini

@goranz: e' un desktop, chipset p35 su mobo dfi e video nvidia, non e' roba strana e non accetto di avere problemi  :Laughing: 

@ordex: e ben li' ho guardato ma non ho trovato niente di utile... in effetti sono stupito anche io ma di supercommentato non c'e' proprio nulla... buio totale

edit: ho esagerato con le robe sperimentali, ho messo la stabile e ho trovato i commenti... ora li studio, grazie  :Wink: 

----------

